# Bondrucker



## mightymop (22. Feb 2006)

Hallöchen, ich hab da ma n Paar Fragen Bondrucker betreffend.

Ich schreibe grad eine Gastronomiekassensoftware bei der eine Bondrucker natürlich nicht fehlen darf.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Bondruckern gemacht? (Ich selbst habe hier leider keinen und kann das somit auch schlecht testen :-( )

Die Teile die an Rechner angeschlossen werden können (Com, Parallel oder USB), werden die alle über die java DruckAPI angesprochen? (Wenn Betriebssystemtreiber installiert sind) oder müsste man dafür (bei Com, Parallel)
extra nen Outputstream zur jeweiligen Schnittstelle öffnen und die Datenübertragung selbst implementieren?

n bisl Code wäre nicht schlecht...

PS: auf nem normalen Drucker (vorhandene Treiber, USB) zu drucken ist ja kein Problem...

CU mightymop


----------



## AlArenal (22. Feb 2006)

Wenn die Dinger im System als normale Drucker aufgeführt werden, kannst du mit ihnen direkt aus Java drucken. Ist das nicht der Fall, wirst du dir die Doku zum jeweiligen Drucker schnappen und herausfinden müssen, was für ne Software-Schnittstelle zur Verfügung gestellt wird. 

Wenn du Pech hast, musst du dann über JNI gehen. Hast du Glück, unterstützen die Teile vielleicht die Übergabe in einem Textformat, ähnlich wie es Barcode-Drucker oft machen. In beiden Fällen benötigst du Standard-/Hersteller-/Modell-spezifische Anpassungen.


----------



## Guest (22. Feb 2006)

Gibts da eigentlich ne Art Standard bei den Bondruckern? Also Postscript oder so? Das wäre ja dann immerhin net schlecht und um vieles einfacher als für jeden Drucker die Schnittstelle zu definieren...

cu mightymop


----------



## AlArenal (22. Feb 2006)

Da wirste hier vermutlich keine Antwort bekommen. Das Drucken von Kassenbons ist so ein weißer Fleck auf der Java-Landkarte.


----------



## mightymop (22. Feb 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da wirste hier vermutlich keine Antwort bekommen. Das Drucken von Kassenbons ist so ein weißer Fleck auf der Java-Landkarte.


Jap hab ich schon gemerkt....

aber in C++ Foren hab ich auch nur wenig bis nix dazu gefunden 

mfg mightymop


----------



## AlArenal (22. Feb 2006)

Weil mans in der Regel auch nicht direkt umsetzt, es sei denn du entwickelst nen alternativen Treiber für Produkt XYZ. Schau lieber ob du an Doku von nem Hersteller rankommst.


----------



## thE_29 (22. Feb 2006)

Ich arbeite zufällig im Kassenbereich (aber nicht für Kassen und Drucker, das ist andere Abteilung)

Jedenfalls die haben auch so Drucker (meistens jetzt schon Thermo) und die sprechen die alle nur über C an! Manchmal C++!

Es gibt auch viele Probleme da die Epson und IBM Leute ziemlich oft da waren!

Ne anständige API gibts glaube ich nicht! Musst du glaube ich von denen kaufen oder fordern!

Leider ist der MA der das macht, diese Woche auf Urlaub...

Aber das ist ne ziemlich fiese Sache diese Druckergeschichten!


----------

